# icon pack request



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I was wondering if someone can make me a book icon pack I just need four icons text phone browser and app


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Any chance any of these work for you? ThaPhlash makes some badass icons.

Also, I'm going to move this to the Theming forum - that'll probably get you more responses.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ThaPHLASH (Jul 19, 2011)

villae81 said:


> I was wondering if someone can make me a book icon pack I just need four icons text phone browser and app


Ok... ill get on it... gimme a few days and the full set will be available...


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"ThaPHLASH said:


> Ok... ill get on it... gimme a few days and the full set will be available...


Cool thanks a lot man!


----------



## ThaPHLASH (Jul 19, 2011)

Guess who's back...

i said it, i did it!

*Tha Book* icon pack to create a awesome library!









Useful if you read a lot!


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool! But I wont get to it sometime next week waiting for my card to get here. Btw, thanks!


----------



## bigdog357 (Jul 16, 2011)

thaphlash is the best,my droid x never looked soo sweet.im waiting to c what he does with MIUI.


----------



## ThaPHLASH (Jul 19, 2011)

Thx man.. i totally appreciate you supporting me!
making the final test for the MIUI tonight... i should be ready for my first release monday 



bigdog357 said:


> thaphlash is the best,my droid x never looked soo sweet.im waiting to c what he does with MIUI.


----------



## DcoMbl (Oct 13, 2011)

miui stuff is almost done ;x

sorry for butting in-
-but i gotta get my props in somewhere


----------



## ThaPHLASH (Jul 19, 2011)

haha all good bros... this is team work after all 


docsparks said:


> miui stuff is almost done ;x
> 
> sorry for butting in-
> -but i gotta get my props in somewhere


----------

